# Solemn's End - d20 Modern (Dark Matter) [09.20.06]



## cybernetic (Sep 21, 2006)

*Campaign Name:* _Solemn's End_
*Rule System:* _d20 Modern_
*Setting: * _d20 Dark Matter_
*Books Used:* _d20 Modern Core Rulebook, d20 Dark Matter, d20 Weapons Locker, Urban Arcana, d20 Past, d20 Future, and my own d20 Modern creations._
*Influences:* _TV Shows such as X-Files, Supernatural, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Angel, and Dresden Files._

Solemn's End is my Online horror campaign. The game will be run using the Fantasy Grounds virtual table top software from SmiteWorks. This campaign is slated to start up in early October. The characters will be new recruits to the Hoffmann Insititute and will be given an assignment that will lead them into one of the biggest mysteries of their lives.


*Prelude*
The sun was rising and its rays began to shine through the office window of Jacob Villers. He had sat there all night staring at the personnel file displayed on his monitor-that of special agent Donovan Stone, a high ranking agent of the Hoffmann Institute. Jacob tapped the agent status displayed on the screen. It listed Agent Stone as missing.

Jacob's head began to spin. The cheap whiskey he was nursery throughout the night was finally starting to wear off and he was in a heap of trouble with the Institute. It was his signature that authorized Stone's requisition of a small arsenal and gave the ok on this rogue demon hunt. The same hunt that may very well have took his friends life. 

What was Jacob supposed to do? Stone was his closest friend. Stone believed that he had found the demon that murdered his wife. Jacob couldn't say no to this request, even though he knew it would get him into hot water with the higher ups. Stone was one of the highest ranking special agents of the Ohio branch and one of the Institute's most powerful mages. He was the kind of agent the Institute couldn't afford to loose.

It was a demon that Stone was after. An ancient, evil, born-of-hell-and-darkness demon. Jacob sighed as he pressed his hands to his face and rubbed his temples. Looking back up at his monitor, Jacob typed a couple of commands and brought up his pool of new recruits. He was determined to find out what happened to his friend.

After a few hours of scouring for the talent he needed, he paged his secretary. "Jane, could you please come in here, I need make a few calls," he spoke into the intercom.

"Yes, sir. Be right there," Jane responded.

A moment later Jane entered the office.

"I need to see these agents immediately. I have an important assignment for them. High Priority," Jacob spoke as he handed several files to Jane.

"Sure thing, Mr. Villers. I'll make the calls now."


----------

